# ...



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

shroomgirl-

Now I'm convinced you'll reply to anything!....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

???


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What is this? The ponctuation mark forum?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Actually, I made a mistake earlier today.. I just wanted to see what would happen if I replied to a thread that had been closed. So I just typed in 3 dots, and realized that I had created a new thread. I didn't bother explaining myself, 'cuz it was just a little blip, and I didn't think anyone would notice. I can't believe it's gotten as far as it has! Hahah!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOL so I'm not the only one that uses that ....literary devise to show I'm thinking or pausing for effect. Is this what you expected in return?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

,,,


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Of course!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nope, just comes out the tips of my fingers when I pause in typing/thinking.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

¿¿¿


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

That's really cool how did you do that Greg?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Huh?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

O.K., You feel better now. Ya need some medication or something?! We'll get you some help!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Shroomgirl:I stood on my head while I typed!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You guys are great!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok Greg, Give it up!!!
How DID you do that?
(((((((@@@))))))))
Oh no dot dot dot
What have I done??????????????
cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Before you send the Cape police to beat it out of me (with fletch halibut, no less), please check Late Night Cafe. All will become clear.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Been their,done that. Thanks Greg
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose My Man, Welcome back!!
Nice to see ya Bud
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

chrose!! Where you been? I was starting to wonder whether you'd left for good. Is your heart okay?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Thank you for sharing your story.
take it easy,rest.
It is nice to see you again
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm glad to see that you're okay, and on your way to recovery.. Take care.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

The Japanese call it "karoshi"--death from overwork. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I wanted to put a reply with a www dot com, but the system actually created a shortcut to an imaginary website.

[ March 21, 2001: Message edited by: coolJ ]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Seems like a few too many people have way too much time on their hands!!! Oh well...LOL!!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

This really was a hilarious thread...

[ May 23, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

To be continued dot dot dot


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

There is a poem out there somewhere that uses dot, dot, dot at the end of each verse. Something along the lines of
' He took her to his room, dot, dot, dot' Anybody else know of it?

Dave


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

. . . 

Every time I ever make dots, my professors rewrite them and say there has to be a space in between each one. So there, I have edited yours!

Hey, I think we need more instant graemlins like the bouncy one. Yeah?

@-}-

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Too funny Davewarne! I know that one but forgotten the rest of it <dot dot dot>


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

¡¿¡

There!


----------

